# Suche Treiber für Meine Soundkarte



## Trebble56 (11. Juli 2008)

Ich hab ne "SupremeFX2" und ich glaub die is von ASUS weil se bei meinem Asus Striker2 Dabei war. Ich war schon auf http://www.Asus.de aber dafind ich i-wie nichst kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## chmee (11. Juli 2008)

Die Supreme ist doch eine Asus-Erfindung, oder ? Steckt sie im richtigen Slot ?
Ist das der gesuchte Treiber ? http://dlsvr02.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/audio/SoundMAXAD1988B_V510016110_32bitxp.zip

mfg chmee


----------



## Trebble56 (11. Juli 2008)

ich denke schon weil sie ja auch leuchted ...also krigt ise wenigstens strom .......und ich hab auch n paar treiber gefunden aber ich kann sie i-wie nicht installieren. Der Pc schreibt immer wieder :"Unterstützt diese Betriebsystem nicht:WNT_5.1H" und dannn kann ich nix installieren.


----------



## chmee (12. Juli 2008)

Nun, welches OS hast Du denn ? Das hast Du noch nicht geschrieben..
Ist der HDAudioPatch von MS installiert ? Siehe anderer Thread Hier

mfg chmee


----------



## Trebble56 (14. Juli 2008)

*Kleines Soundtreiberproblem*

Ich wollte meine Soundtreiber installieren und bekomme die meldung das ich KEINE BUSTREIBER habe wo kriege ich die und was is das eigendlich 
Ich glaub ich hab einen PCI-E soundport (ist ein sehr kurzer schmaler port)
kann mir da wer helfen 

MGF Trebble


----------



## Trebble56 (14. Juli 2008)

ööö was is denn OS ? und danke für den link aber der hilft mir nicht weil weil meine soundkarte nicht erkannt wird und auch nicht las unbekanntes gerät angezeigt wird.


----------



## zerix (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich bitte dich mal etwas mehr auf deine Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## JeyB (14. Juli 2008)

OS bedeutet Open Source (deutsch = Betriebssystem)


----------



## zerix (14. Juli 2008)

JeyB hat gesagt.:


> OS bedeutet Open Source (deutsch = Betriebssystem)



Naja, nicht ganz.
OS bedeutet eigentlich Operating System und das bedeutet dann Betriebssystem. ;-)

MFG

Sascha


----------



## JeyB (14. Juli 2008)

und hast du schonmal hier nachgeschaut http://www.asustreiber.de/download.php


gruß, jeyb

Stimmt, sry. Das meine ich natürlich. Operating System und nicht Open Source (Freeware)


----------



## zerix (14. Juli 2008)

> Open Source (Freeware)



Das ist so auch nicht korrekt. 
Das sind auch zwei unterschiedliche Lizenzen.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## JeyB (14. Juli 2008)

hehe...ja, meistens sind es aber freeware.


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. Juli 2008)

Du hast deine Soundkarte also in einem PCI-E 1-fach Slot stecken? Solche Karten gibts doch erst ein paar Monate soviel ich weiß. Sicher, dass du keine Onboard-Karte hast?
In beiden Fällen wäre es gut zu wissen welches Betriebssystem du nutzt und ob du bei Windows alle Servicepacks installiert hast.

Sollte es sich um Windows handeln kannst du schon mal Everest Home herunterladen und feststellen welche Soundkarte verbaut ist. Und schick gleich mal einen Screen des Hardwaremanagers mit (Alle register geöffnet).


----------



## zerix (14. Juli 2008)

[offtopic]


> hehe...ja, meistens sind es aber freeware.



Ich denke eher du meinst kostenlos.
Denn Freeware ist zwar kostenlos, aber man hat den Quellcode nicht. 
Bei OpenSource ist das Programm auch kostenlos, aber der Quellcode muss mit ausgeliefert werden.
[/offtopic]

MfG

Sascha


----------



## Trebble56 (14. Juli 2008)

ich weiß nicht wie ich die Bilder reinstelln kann und ich hab XP Service Pack3 und dieses ich glaube neueste update Pack. Achso und keine Onboardkarte weil die die ich hab mit beim Mainboard war.


----------



## zerix (14. Juli 2008)

Bitte meinen Beitrag oben beachten.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Trebble56 (14. Juli 2008)

Ok um  wenn ich eure kliene Discussion ma unterbrechen darf dann sach ich ma XP und ich war bei Asus aber die Treiber kann man nicht installieren.


----------



## Trebble56 (14. Juli 2008)

Sorry ich werde es versuchen. Wissen sie vielleicht eine Lösung oder dürfen Moderatoren nichst sagen?


----------



## zerix (14. Juli 2008)

Sicher dürfen Moderatoren was sagen. 
Ich kann da leider nicht weiterhelfen, sonst hätte ich das schon getan.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Trebble56 (14. Juli 2008)

Ich habe endeckt das eine HD Soundkarte bei meinem Bios unter "Onboard-geräte" ist und ich hab diese Karte auch auf "auto" gestellt aber es tut  sich nichts besondres um es im Überblick zu sagen:
Ich habe WindowsXP mit Service Pack 3 
Ich habe bei Asus schon soundtreiber runtergeladen die auch für ein 32Bit System gemacht sind aber die kann ich nicht installieren weil die angeblich unkompatiebel sind
und ich habe ien 2te Fehlermeldung die sagt das ich keine Bustreiber habe.

weiß jetzt irgendwer was ich machen muss? Oder fehlen euch noch irgendwelchen Informationen?


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. Juli 2008)

Also ich würde mal ganz gewagt behaupten, dass es sich um eine Realtek Highdefinition Audio Karte handelt. Allerdings kann man sich da nicht sicher sein und Einsteckkarten sind mir in der Form noch nicht unter gekommen. Ist das neu?

Wie gesagt: Installier doch bitte mal Everest Home.


----------



## _Lupo_ (15. Juli 2008)

Hast du die Mainboard-Treiber aufgespielt, also die CD die beim Mainboard dabei lag? 

Und wenn die Treiber inkompatibel sind, waren es wahrscheinlich nicht die richtigen  Poste doch bitte mal die komplette Bezeichnung des Mainboards. 

Du bist aber sicher, dass das eine externe Soundkarte ist? Kannst du einfach herausfinden, indem du schaust ob die Soundanschlüsse unterhalb oder oberhalb der Monitoranschlüsse liegen.

Edit: Okay, ich glaub ich hab die Lösung, installier mal den Fix da und versuch die Treiber nochmals aufzuspielen: http://geekswithblogs.net/lorint/archive/2006/06/11/81540.aspx


----------



## Trebble56 (15. Juli 2008)

Mainboard:Asus Striker2 NSE
Soundkarte: SupremeFX2 ....AschlussPCIE und sie Anschlüsse für die Audiokabel sind nur an der Karte. 
Ja ich hab die Mainboard DVD schon drinn gehabt und auf install all geklickt der hat auch ne menge Sachen installiert ich werde jetzt ma die sachen ausprobieren die ihr mir "gelinkt " hab und dann mit dem Ergebnis wieder posten.


----------



## Trebble56 (15. Juli 2008)

Soooo ich hab mir die Sachen runtergeladen aber bei diesem UPdate sagt der pc " There is no need to update it" und beendet die Instalation und mit diesem Diagnoseprogramm kann ich noch nich so viel anfangen weiß wer was ich jetzt damit machen muss


----------

